# Can't log in, can anyone help?



## Beth (Sep 27, 2004)

The chatroom doesn't work for me any more. I can see the users who are logged in on the right, including myself. But I just get a name and password prompt over and over again and my name and password don't work in it.

Any ideas?


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

:shock: 
Not my day today, lol.
I have been in the chatroom about 3 times in the past three years. I wanted to check it out tonight and I can't log in either.

It looks new and cool though. Like the background.

D 8)


----------

